# Above Knee Amputation



## drhoads (Feb 5, 2013)

I am looking for a cpt for above the knee amputation, this patient had a below the knee amputation (cpt 27880) done approx 2 mos ago. dx: nonhealing wound cellulitis.


----------



## jdemar (Feb 5, 2013)

27590-27592


----------



## drhoads (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jdemar (Feb 6, 2013)

Your welcome,  Forgot to mention the -58 MODIFIER for the global/ post/op time.


----------

